# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Moving across country...

## manofsteel

So, my happiness has gone down the shitter. Yep, you guessed it, girl troubles. The last (almost) eight years of dedicating my time money and trust into one woman has ended in shambles. My twenty's are (almost) gone, I'm back living at my parents house and all I have to show for it is a broken heart and memories so good I can taste 'em (a blessing and a curse). So what's a guy to do? (Blood sucking harpy of a woman! Why can't I force myself to truly hate her  :Mad:  !?)

Well, my solution is that I'm tired of the cold weather and the small town. So hell, I should just pack up and leave this place, start a whole new life in the desert... I can become a hermit or something, ya know, like Master Roshi, make friends with a turtle or something...

Actually I am planning on a move to Phoenix, AZ around June (I can actually save money now that I'm not spending it all on that gold-digging succubus!) . Got some friends out there  and I am sure there are more single women there to help me rebound then in this frozen dump. 

It's a daunting task though. If I can't get a transfer I'll have to find a job and the average rent out there is a couple hundred more... but of course we pay around 11&#37; on food taxes here and I imagine that would help cushion that. I know I'll have less spending money (unless I do in fact find a job with higher pay...).

So what do you guys think? I mean, have any of you ever decided to just say %^& it and move off for any reason? I'll be honest, I'm excited and nervous and was wondering if anyone has tips for this type of grand adventure.

----------


## Diesel15

> So, my happiness has gone down the shitter. Yep, you guessed it, girl troubles. The last (almost) eight years of dedicating my time money and trust into one woman has ended in shambles. My twenty's are (almost) gone, I'm back living at my parents house and all I have to show for it is a broken heart and memories so good I can taste 'em (a blessing and a curse). So what's a guy to do? (Blood sucking harpy of a woman! Why can't I force myself to truly hate her  !?)
> 
> Well, my solution is that I'm tired of the cold weather and the small town. So hell, I should just pack up and leave this place, start a whole new life in the desert... I can become a hermit or something, ya know, like Master Roshi, make friends with a turtle or something...
> 
> Actually I am planning on a move to Phoenix, AZ around June (I can actually save money now that I'm not spending it all on that gold-digging succubus!) . Got some friends out there  and I am sure there are more single women there to help me rebound then in this frozen dump. 
> 
> It's a daunting task though. If I can't get a transfer I'll have to find a job and the average rent out there is a couple hundred more... but of course we pay around 11% on food taxes here and I imagine that would help cushion that. I know I'll have less spending money (unless I do in fact find a job with higher pay...).
> 
> So what do you guys think? I mean, have any of you ever decided to just say %^& it and move off for any reason? I'll be honest, I'm excited and nervous and was wondering if anyone has tips for this type of grand adventure.


 I've been in this exact situation myself and I know that it blows.  With a girl for 10 years and I completely rearranged my life for her and then suddenly found myself single at 31.  Just as I really started to notice that I was balding as it happens.  I decided to go ahead and relocate after my situation blew up and it turned out to be the best thing for me.  I actually moved to a place where I didn't know a single person and it was hard at times for sure.  What I can tell you from my experience is that dwelling on what happened is the worst thing that you can do.  Moving to a different place opens you up to new people and experiences and forces you out of your comfort zone which I believe is important for personal growth.  The added benefit is that you will never have to worry about bumping into that vicious life-sucking b*tch or hear about anything related to her.  Your mutual friends aren't forced to take sides and really everybody wins.  A word of caution though.  The act of moving does not in and of itself fix anything.  As long as you don't bring the relationship baggage with you when you move you will be fine.  If you do, you'll still be miserable with a much less comfortable support system.  As hard as it is do not let what happened dictate your outlook on life and your interactions with future ladies.  Good luck in whatever you decide.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Did she leave you for another dude?  

AZ isn't a bad place to move to if you can take the heat.  I made the move from CA about 13 years ago, and I am glad I did.  Housing is affordable also, and you don't have to live in a dump.  

AND there are women here that will help you get that bad taste out of your mouth, or at the very least change it.

----------


## manofsteel

Thank you guys for the encouragement! I would have replied sooner but I've been working as much as possible to save up for the move. Honestly I think part of it is because of my hair... She's one of them girls that likes her guys with long hair and we noticed I was thinning pretty bad last winter when I was rocking a pretty awesome fohawk... Lol. She always used to talk about how awesome my hair was. Still, that isn't the only thing, time apart with me working long thirds hurt us too but in the end I'm just so shocked how shallow pretty girls really are. Still, gonna get on fin and see how that helps and my friend in AZ has some real hotties that she hangs out with. So hell, I'll surround myself with pretty girls and hopefully have the time of my life. 

I don't think she left me for another guy, she says not anyway and I kind of believe her. I think she might have done something that she regretted like cheated on me though and couldn't live with the guilt.I only think this because of the way she acted sometimes and where some of our conversations went. Honestly though I would have yelled at her over it and been pissed but would have wanted to work through it, loved her so darn much... and after all she gave me the greatest threesome I could have ever imagined so I would have forgiven her for about anything. 

Had a ton of good times that I am sure I will treasure forever, but right now I just want to forget it all. Plus... its too damn cold here.

----------


## Shelley79328

Sometimes when something crappy happens something really great comes right after!!  Hard to start over for sure but always worth it in the end.  I would agree with other posts not to dwell too much on it.  It is now in the past, leave it there and look forward to your new exciting adventure.  Always great to re invent yourself!  Good luck!! :Cool:

----------


## Dan26

Guys please take The Red Pill...Google it, will help you understood what went wrong with your situations. Don't take it TOO seriously but there is a lot of truth to it and you'll definitely realize that as you read up. Time and time again men compromise, sacrifice etc to cater to the woman in their lives and it almost always ends up bad. Do your own thing brahs  :Wink:

----------


## dia17

> Guys please take The Red Pill...Google it, will help you understood what went wrong with your situations. Don't take it TOO seriously but there is a lot of truth to it and you'll definitely realize that as you read up. Time and time again men compromise, sacrifice etc to cater to the woman in their lives and it almost always ends up bad. Do your own thing brahs


 Yes you are absolutely right. I totally agree with you

----------


## Munkynutz

I say to for it man.

There are lots of reasons relationships end but it probably wasn't you hair.  Time apart, changes in people's personalities and habits, the sense that you are in a rut - this happened to me but 7 years of same woman and I didn't mind being single at all after.  Probably took a few women and about 2 years to really get out of my system but I'm way happier now.

Never adjust your life for anyone.  It helps kill interest in yourself.  I've told all girls since I am doing my own thing, I expect them to do theirs, and when we want to do the same shit we will do it.  So I've had many short term relationships since, one serious love (but she is in Germany and I am in Canada) - and still talk to her waaaay too much and only time will tell.  But screw it this is life.  Coulda happened to you at 49 or 50 like my parents.

Worse then.

Move: do whatever.  Or go somewhere you know you can make a ton of cash and kill it.  That's why I went to Alberta.  :Smile:

----------


## Samane

Good day to all. Recently, I traveled by train to Riga. It was very cool. I have seen many beautiful landscapes. I dont understand why people dont like to ride the train. Riga stag was able to provide me with an excellent holiday, which included many entertainment programs.

----------


## valamor

I was moving to East Cost recently

----------


## 1eva

Good luck!

----------


## Leliel

I've spent my entire life attempting to move. I could have done it because I had unlimited cash, but I was hesitant to leave all of my belongings in the old house... I understand that it appears that I am being a little lazy here, but there are so many things to see that you would have to return again and again. Anyway, when I found this company, movers singapore, all of this period of total uncertainty came to an end. I truly believe it was a sign from above, because those guys moved every single thing in my home in just one day for a reasonable price, and the entire process was extremely smooth.

----------


## billu7

Such an informative thread here! Besides, I believe that this article on  https://topmoversreviews.org/moving-...ull-checklist/ with some tips on how to move to college out of state can be useful for someone here so check that full checklist right there.

----------


## karan1

It's a pity that this happened with your girlfriend. A change of scenery is the best solution. If you want to travel to Turkey, then https://turk.estate/ will help you find accommodation for you.

----------


## emiratesestate

moving is sometimes simply necessary. I myself moved from Russia to the Emirates, I think this is my best decision. If you are also interested in this country, then you can see about real estate in the UAE here.

----------


## JoeW19

Hey!
Moved to Allston not so long ago - it's a great place! In addition, it turned out to move without any problems thanks to the Allston moving company. The guys did their job quickly and efficiently, I highly recommend this company!

----------


## MoveandCare

Moving Across country can be a daunting task, that's why you need to hire movers who can handle the job./ If you are  for example moving from Boston to Miami Move and Care movers is what you need. Experienced movers will take care of all the necessary tasks to make your move to Miami smooth.

----------


## franklin852

So what do you guys think? I mean, have any of you ever decided to just say %^& it and move off for any reason? I'll be honest, I'm excited and nervous and was wondering if anyone has tips for this type of grand adventure. iOS App Development Company

----------


## romanmalon

very well written, you are a writer?

----------


## James433

Planning a move is certainly important. But just planning a move is not enough if you or someone you know does not have a suitable car. I trusted my move to an interstate moving company californiamoversusa.com/moving-services/long-distance-moving/interstate-movers/. They provide quality and inexpensive moving services, so you will move to a new place without any problems and very quickly.

----------


## Devid

Hello! Just finished moving into a new home. I thought I could handle everything myself. But when it came to loading the furniture, I realized that I couldnt do it myself. A neighbor recommended a company that helped me. These guys https://crosscountrymoversllc.com/se...age-solutions/ did everything quickly and efficiently without damaging anything. I am very pleased with the services provided to me.

----------

